# New Headunit - what to go for?



## red23 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi All,

Right newbie time! Appreciate this must be a very frequent topic but I have done a little research in to it and would like an opinion.

I'm looking to replace my 2007 TT Mk2 bog standard head unit that can do nothing but play CD's (and mp3's if burned correctly)

The car has no Aux port and no other way of playing music via Bluetooth/USB/Phone etc which obviously is a bit of a pain 

So my question is what Head unit should I be looking to go for?

I just want it to interface with my phone via any means and i want to be able to use the Track change and Volume buttons on the steering wheel if possible, Is this still possible with 3rd party units such as Pioneer etc?

Something like this? https://www.caraudiocentre.co.uk/produc ... -33042.htm

Thanks


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The AVH-280BT will work if installed with the correct Connets2 fitting kit and will retain the functionally of the MFSW as will all the double DIN Pioneer units.It is a fairly basic unit however.

What you need to do is to draw up a list of the functions that you want and then find a unit that provides them all. For example do you want sat nav, internet access, DAB radio?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am looking in to this very issue now as well, am looking at Xtrons offerings but can't find any info about the sound quality etc which is irritating me


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have the Pioneer SPH-DA120. It has Radio, Bluetooth, USB connectivity, Apple CarPlay which charges your phone etc You can use the steering controls to skip songs & volume. Also u can add a reverse camera.

There is a whole topic on this forum have a browse.


----------



## Stev443 (Oct 6, 2013)

Craig_09 said:


> I have the Pioneer SPH-DA120. It has Radio, Bluetooth, USB connectivity, Apple CarPlay which charges your phone etc You can use the steering controls to skip songs & volume. Also u can add a reverse camera.
> 
> There is a whole topic on this forum have a browse.


hi do you need to have your phone plugged in via lightning cable to use all the functuions? or can it do everything via bluetooth? just wondering where the cable would go

thanks


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=334466
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1333601&p=7343361&hilit=radio#p7343361
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1004361
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=921770
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=981945

Some useful links of possible functions you may desire and how to install them.


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-M...D-Stereo-GPS-Sat-Nav-WiFi-3G-BT-/252121934179

This looks pretty decent. Thinking of getting this myself.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

thats the Xtrons unit, that's what I'm looking at..... .they do two for the TT, same hardware etc but with two different facias.

It's cheaper on the Xtron website direct


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Stealth69 said:


> thats the Xtrons unit, that's what I'm looking at..... .they do two for the TT, same hardware etc but with two different facias.
> 
> It's cheaper on the Xtron website direct


Perhaps but ebay gives you extra security.

I'd probably go for this:
http://xtrons.co.uk/pf75attar-7-inc...n-obd2-for-audi-tt-mk2.html#tab-product-view3

Looks a little more OEM


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Just bought one direct from xtrons, signed up and they give you 15% off your first order so chucked in the odb2 dongle as well, free delivery so not all bad...... Let's see what happens when it arrives

Paid Via PayPal so protected via them


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Stealth69 said:


> Just bought one direct from xtrons, signed up and they give you 15% off your first order so chucked in the odb2 dongle as well, free delivery so not all bad...... Let's see what happens when it arrives
> 
> Paid Via PayPal so protected via them


I am keen to see how you get on with this and how well it integrates with the car.

I bought a 'Tonghai Create' head unit - rebadged by various Chinese resellers and I regret it  
I have spent so much time installing it, removing it, upgrading software, faffing with system settings etc etc and I still keep putting the RNS-E back in as it integrates so much better with the car.

Link to a previous thread:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=870465

I really like Android, however with all these units Android is just an input to the MCU hardware of the head unit and it all seems a bit of a bodge getting it working together. Take BlueTooth for example. On an Android phone or tablet BT is an integrated part of the Android system. On all these head units the BT element is part of the MCU and there is a custom bit of Android software that talks to it via the MCU. This means there is an extra software & hardware layer between your BT-sync'd phone and the Android system which requires another piece of software to dial contacts from Android. It also means apps like Torque don't talk directly to your OBDII adapter and go via another bit of software (if you can even get it working...).
Most of these units ship with CAN BUS adapters that supposedly create a close bond between the head unit and the car, however in my experience its all half done - The head unit shows the current Radio Station RDS name and the DIS shows the frequency (sometimes) - whereas the RNS-E (albeit at least a decade out of date) just integrates so much better.

Please post how you get on with it.

Andy


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Agreed, I had one many moons ago, was supposed to be the bollocks and it was actually just bollocks, the UI was shit and cumbusom and the sound quality was amazingly bad, so and in fact I took it out and threw it in the bin!

With technology moving in now I'm kinda hoping that it's improved a lot, TVs are now using android, stereos have been for ages etc etc but part of me just thinks "well that was 300quid experiment that went wrong...... As expected" lol

Will see how I get on with it and let you know, I have my doubts but I'm hoping to be pleasantly surprised


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Stealth69 said:


> Agreed, I had one many moons ago, was supposed to be the bollocks and it was actually just bollocks, the UI was shit and cumbusom and the sound quality was amazingly bad, so and in fact I took it out and threw it in the bin!
> 
> With technology moving in now I'm kinda hoping that it's improved a lot, TVs are now using android, stereos have been for ages etc etc but part of me just thinks "well that was 300quid experiment that went wrong...... As expected" lol
> 
> Will see how I get on with it and let you know, I have my doubts but I'm hoping to be pleasantly surprised


Please do so, I am very critical of sound quality. It is the most important thing for me from a radio regardless of function. I want a good quality treble, mid tones and bass. Nothing tinny, hissy, crackly or muffled. Its got to be on par with or better than the standard unit.


----------



## patje007 (Jan 11, 2012)

i've got this one

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KENWOOD-2-DIN-DA ... Sw2GlXD1dv


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Stev443 said:


> Craig_09 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Pioneer SPH-DA120. It has Radio, Bluetooth, USB connectivity, Apple CarPlay which charges your phone etc You can use the steering controls to skip songs & volume. Also u can add a reverse camera.
> ...


To use the CarPlay function it must be connected via lightning cable. You can use the radio, reverse camera, Bluetooth music and calls without a phone being connected. Worth noting there is no CD/DVD player!
With CarPlay I use Spotify to play music and it works very well!


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

> was supposed to be the bollocks and it was actually just bollocks


Lol :roll: , pretty much my experience with the unit I have. I spent ages looking at spec's and what they actually looked like and decided on the one I have. However its pretty poor to be honest - miles better than the unit I had in my G-reg Astra many many moons ago, however times moved on and you would expect an aftermarket head unit to be as good, if not better than the OEM one. Mine isn't and as far as I can see there are none that are.
I just hate the RNS-E though - its just so old, so I keep on tinkering...

Andy


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm not bad with with stuff like this so if I'm not happy with it for some reason I'm sure I will find a work around...... Failing that there is always hammers, fuel and matches....... That'll defo fix all the problems with it if it's shite!

Turns up tomorrow so let's see shall we


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

I use the combination of both original Audi Concert and Android head unit. However, I'm facing a problem with the rear light error on DIS.

Audi Concert act as the amp and the audio input from Android HU is connect to it via AUX.


























Do you guys have any advice?


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Bobo2211 said:


> I use the combination of both original Audi Concert and Android head unit. However, I'm facing a problem with the rear light error on DIS.
> 
> Audi Concert act as the amp and the audio input from Android HU is connect to it via AUX.
> 
> ...


Pretty smart, don't suppose you can use the steering wheel controls to change music though?

Would you like to paste more pictures and a review in the following thread?

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1369753

Thanks!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well...... It's arrived...... Now to find my stereo removal keys....... This'll be fun lol

Box is full of stuff.... If the sound quality is shite it looks easy enough to bypass the internal amp and go external so happy days


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Stealth69 said:


> Well...... It's arrived...... Now to find my stereo removal keys....... This'll be fun lol
> 
> Box is full of stuff.... If the sound quality is shite it looks easy enough to bypass the internal amp and go external so happy days


Looking good!!!

If you have time for a write up once you've tried it all out. Could you be so kind in adding a review to the following thread:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1369753


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

ldhxvs said:


> Pretty smart, don't suppose you can use the steering wheel controls to change music though?
> 
> Would you like to paste more pictures and a review in the following thread?
> 
> ...


Actually all the steering wheel controls still work with small issue: when I raise/reduce volume on steering wheel, it affects both the Android unit and the Audi Concert simultaneously.

I have shared my experience in another topic:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=870465&start=90
However, initially I remove the Concert completely, just only use Android unit which has big problems: low rear speakers volume, buzz/hiss noise


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> Well...... It's arrived...... Now to find my stereo removal keys....... This'll be fun lol
> 
> Box is full of stuff.... If the sound quality is shite it looks easy enough to bypass the internal amp and go external so happy days


Good choice! Yours is the new MTCD head unit. There is a lot of development going on with custom ROMs to help fix some bugs and speed it up. It is a really new platform so things may be buggy or quirky now but they will get ironed out. I'm considering replacing my older MTCB unit with the same one, and the Xtrons price isn't bad either. Please let us know how you like it, and you are welcome to post in my MTCB Android head unit thread.

Here is the ROM development forum for MTCDs. If you update your ROM or MCU, you have to be vary careful that you choose the correct files or it may brick your head unit though.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android ... evelopment


----------



## Lyndos (Jul 15, 2016)

If anyone is after a Pioneer there's an ex-demo one going cheap on eBay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ex-Display-Pi ... 3641.l6368


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2016)

Just fitted the Pioneer SPH-DA120 with the Candid reversing camera using the connects2 fitting kit and it works perfect!
Connect via Bluetooth, USB, HDMI, or lightening cable for CarPlay.
All steering wheel controls work as they should.

The reversing camera works excellent and in sync with the parking sensors ideal for the roadster!
seriously the best £420 I've spent. The pioneer sound is excellent when compared to the Symphony unit it replaced, in fact it makes you realise how good the factory speakers and amp are!


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

I have just listed a Pioneer AVIC-F60DAB unit in the classifieds which also offers Apple CarPlay, as well as a DVD player, DAB+ radio and inbuilt Sat Nav; to name a few things.

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1371897


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Good choice! Yours is the new MTCD head unit. There is a lot of development going on with custom ROMs to help fix some bugs and speed it up. It is a really new platform so things may be buggy or quirky now but they will get ironed out. I'm considering replacing my older MTCB unit with the same one, and the Xtrons price isn't bad either. Please let us know how you like it, and you are welcome to post in my MTCB Android head unit thread.
> 
> Here is the ROM development forum for MTCDs. If you update your ROM or MCU, you have to be vary careful that you choose the correct files or it may brick your head unit though.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android ... evelopment


Cheers dude, am on the xda case..... Have done this stuff for ages (moved to IPhones) I'm looking forward to playin around.

I'm away for two weeks but will update when I get home.


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Do the Android ones need a permanent internet connection?


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Are these android units any good? 
What is the sound quality like?
What is the interface like?
How customisable is the interface? 
Are there any applications that can not be removed etc.?
Can the units be used with the ignition off?
How long does it take the units to turn on?
How responsive are the units, do they lag?
How good is the GPS function, is it very accurate or does it lag or get lost?
How well do these units work with google maps and spotify?


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

ldhxvs said:


> Are these android units any good?
> What is the sound quality like?
> What is the interface like?
> How customisable is the interface?
> ...


1. Depends on what you really need
2. Sound quality is shit comparison with original ones (low rear speakers volume, weak bass). You can ask local shop to fit both the original Audi headunit and Android one so that you can retain the audio quality.
3. Interface is like a Android tablet
4. You can root some units
5. Some stock apps can not be removed
6. Yes, turn the key half way off
7. Takes 1-2 minutes to boot, but the reversing camera can be activated seconds after booting
8. Depends on whether you have the latest one with Quad core
9. GPS is so so, also depends on where you put the antenna
10. Works well with Google maps, but I recommend you to download Here and other offline navigation app when your don't have 4G/3G


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

This tool could be of use to some of you to map hardware buttons to app controls :

Button controls

Been tested with the most popular of music players already it seems


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Craig_09 said:


> I have the Pioneer SPH-DA120. It has Radio, Bluetooth, USB connectivity, Apple CarPlay which charges your phone etc You can use the steering controls to skip songs & volume. Also u can add a reverse camera.
> 
> There is a whole topic on this forum have a browse.


Hi did you need any special connectors to allow this head unit to be connected to your steering wheel controls ?

Charles


----------



## Kevybtt (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Hi did you need any special connectors to allow this head unit to be connected to your steering wheel controls ?
> 
> Charles


[/quote]

For my 2011 I bought the Connects2 CTKAU03 kit from a company called dynamicsounds00 on eBay


----------



## Stu69 (Feb 9, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Just fitted the Pioneer SPH-DA120 with the Candid reversing camera using the connects2 fitting kit and it works perfect!
> Connect via Bluetooth, USB, HDMI, or lightening cable for CarPlay.
> All steering wheel controls work as they should.
> 
> ...


Hi [email protected] - I've got the da120 too and agree with everything you say - I couldn't be happier. I've also just ordered the candid reverse camera. Can you share your experience with the wiring, specifically did it just work with the wires it came with (presume, power, reverse light and AV to head unit?) and what route did you take with the wiring?

Thanks!


----------



## Reedy (Dec 12, 2016)

I have also recently fitted an Android unit, so far pretty impressed with it.
Im making my phone as a hotspot and then the android unit connects wirelessly.


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

Reedy said:



> I have also recently fitted an Android unit, so far pretty impressed with it.
> Im making my phone as a hotspot and then the android unit connects wirelessly.


Hello, can you post a link for me to see the full spects of the unit.....thanks!


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

I've been looking for a head unit for ages and can't decide what to go for with the least effort in fitting. Can't be doing with all this coding stuff. I want to pull, plug and play. I've looked at a few android units but worry about the sound quality. It's on my to do list over the next month or so, it's just a case of what to go for. I do like the sleek look of the Pioneer I must say. Looks a really nice fit.


----------



## PHutch333 (Mar 6, 2017)

SPH-DA120 looks to be the best option based on my car's spec - any idea of the rough cost fitted? (inc cameras?)


----------



## m3zTT (Sep 3, 2016)

Craig_09 said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi did you need any special connectors to allow this head unit to be connected to your steering wheel controls ?
> ...


Hi Craig,

Did you notice any rear low sound with that Connect2 kit? i'm going to fit an Alpine ILX700 in my TT and searching in internet i found that:

"To connect this new Alpine head unit to my car, I chose Enfig Car Stereo, sponsor of the ******** forum, for the quality and reliability of its products:

Enfig SRWH-AUD3-HILO ($114.99) with digital turn on (add $50, so total is $164.99) cable harness compatible with Audi TT >2009+Bose. *It fixes the very low rear and low sub audio amplification on some Audi car*s. Search for Audi low rear audio on Google if you are not aware of this issue."

That enfig harness/kit is really expensive, but i don't want a poor sound quality so i don't know what to do.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheMissile (Mar 5, 2017)

I got the Xtrons 5.1 android unit from ebay for £229.99. Only had it a couple of days and I'm really impressed.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272467524089? ... 1436.l2649

I use my phone as a hotspot and transfered music from my laptop via usb to the SD storage in the unit. I just need to find a way to have it connect over hotspot wifi automatically so I dont have to mess around with connecting it all the time. But im sure there will be an app I can download to do that.

Best features are using spotify and also have an app to link whatsapp to my phone. It has a Torque OBD2 link as well which is a nice feature but not something I use often.


----------



## Reedy (Dec 12, 2016)

Fernando, the link TheMissile just posted is the one i bought.

Initial feedback is, its a pretty good head unit, has all the features you need.

But, as TheMissile mentioned, kind of annoying having to connect the head unit to my phone as a wireless hotspot. Also the sound is not as loud as the original concert head unit, but its still pretty loud, loud enough for me anyway.


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

Reedy said:


> Fernando, the link TheMissile just posted is the one i bought.
> 
> Initial feedback is, its a pretty good head unit, has all the features you need.
> 
> But, as TheMissile mentioned, kind of annoying having to connect the head unit to my phone as a wireless hotspot. Also the sound is not as loud as the original concert head unit, but its still pretty loud, loud enough for me anyway.


Thanks!!


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

m3zTT said:


> Craig_09 said:
> 
> 
> > gadgetboy38 said:
> ...


 Sound quality is MUCH better with the Pioneer fitted. Radio reception etc are all as the was before - Go for it!


----------



## m3zTT (Sep 3, 2016)

Craig_09 said:


> Sound quality is MUCH better with the Pioneer fitted. Radio reception etc are all as the was before - Go for it!


Thanks!

Probably that low rear audio issue is something subjetive.


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

That Pioneer unit looks great.

Iv been on the hunt for a RNS-E unit but prices seem to have shot up recently! Pre Christmas they were floating around £400/500 but they are up to £700+ at the moment  . Maybe an aftermarket unit is the way to go.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

r3_tbh said:


> That Pioneer unit looks great.
> 
> Iv been on the hunt for a RNS-E unit but prices seem to have shot up recently! Pre Christmas they were floating around £400/500 but they are up to £700+ at the moment  . Maybe an aftermarket unit is the way to go.


Wow, I managed to get a RNS-E (8J0 035 193 D) the one with the high-res screen for £200 last year...


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

ADB said:


> r3_tbh said:
> 
> 
> > That Pioneer unit looks great.
> ...


Ugh, was that just a lucky ebay find?


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

I've got an rns-e sat in the cupboard if you want to make me an offer. Comes with code and manual. It's the late 2010 version with media button

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

TT Boycie said:


> I've got an rns-e sat in the cupboard if you want to make me an offer. Comes with code and manual. It's the late 2010 version with media button
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ill drop you a PM


----------



## r3_tbh (Jan 8, 2017)

TT Boycie said:


> I've got an rns-e sat in the cupboard if you want to make me an offer. Comes with code and manual. It's the late 2010 version with media button
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Turns out im not authorised to send PMs yet as I need to participate more, being a new user. Any idea if this is unlocked after a certain number of posts or after a certain time?

EDIT - just submitted my contribution so will hopefully be able to PM you shortly.


----------



## PHutch333 (Mar 6, 2017)

ADB said:


> r3_tbh said:
> 
> 
> > That Pioneer unit looks great.
> ...


Bargain! I'd have sold on for a profit of £400 or so and bought a better, up to date non-OEM unit.


----------



## dundeered (Feb 16, 2009)

wondering if anyone who has the pioneer da120 answer a few questions i have . basically i have purchased a 07 petrol tfsi, pick it up on saturday. im 99% sure its a symphony stereo in it at present. i have been reading all the posts i can find on here regarding the da 120. so have additionally bought the stereo and the connects 2 ctkau03 fitting kit.
1, im planning on having a local auto electrician fit this , quoted 75 + vat , am i being ripped off ?
2, where have you placed the gps reciever?
3, will be using a brodit phone holder located on side of center consol, what is best route for lightening cable ?
4, where is the bluetooth mic fitted and are wires hidden ?

thanks in advance ,


----------



## Stu69 (Feb 9, 2017)

dundeered said:


> wondering if anyone who has the pioneer da120 answer a few questions i have . basically i have purchased a 07 petrol tfsi, pick it up on saturday. im 99% sure its a symphony stereo in it at present. i have been reading all the posts i can find on here regarding the da 120. so have additionally bought the stereo and the connects 2 ctkau03 fitting kit.
> 1, im planning on having a local auto electrician fit this , quoted 75 + vat , am i being ripped off ?
> 2, where have you placed the gps reciever?
> 3, will be using a brodit phone holder located on side of center consol, what is best route for lightening cable ?
> ...


Hi,

I recently done this upgrade in my Mk2 - I bought the DA120 HU from Halfords and they fitted for £30 - the fitter was a really good guy and we discussed options for the lightning, GPS and Mic. I eventually went for the GPS in the bottom left hand corner of the windscreen for best reception. The mic is mounted on top of my steering column, just behind the wheel so its as close as you can get to my mouth but still discreet and the lighting (or USB extensions) I surfaced just under the headunit and above the AC controls (you can see there is a gap here and you can bring them out of the front or side as you please)

The fitter also connected the parking brake wire to ground so I don't actually have to be stopped etc. to use the 'extra' features.

I also, using this thread (viewtopic.php?t=981945) as a guide, installed a parking/reverse camera this weekend which went really well (except I can only get it to work when reverse is selected - not all the time - hope to get this sorted though)

Let me know if you want anymore info but I'd definitely recommend the DA120, I love it.


----------



## Stu69 (Feb 9, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Just fitted the Pioneer SPH-DA120 with the Candid reversing camera using the connects2 fitting kit and it works perfect!
> Connect via Bluetooth, USB, HDMI, or lightening cable for CarPlay.
> All steering wheel controls work as they should.
> 
> ...


Hi

I've got the same setup (da120 + candid) and agree, money well spent. I fitted the candid this weekend and it all works fine in reverse but on the "camera view mode" it just shows a black screen (with the "images may be in reverse" message) (i.e. without being in reverse) - is this the same with yours?

My wiring is;

Blue wire camera end spliced to reverse light wire (blue/black)
Black wire camera end to Ground

Blue wire HU end connected to violet/white on HU
Red wire HU end spliced to HU 12v (red wire)
Black wire HU end spliced to HU Ground

AUX HU end to Brown input (on HU)

thanks!


----------



## tobinaldo (Oct 15, 2016)

Anyone know if you can you use a cd changer with the pioneer da-120? I really like the unit but want a CD player too.


----------



## Happysack (Oct 3, 2010)

So... any of those android ones any good? I'm in the market for one, not sure what to get...


----------



## newday2a (May 24, 2014)

@Stu69 - I'm looking at the SPH DA120 unit too.

When you bought it from Halfords, did you have to buy anything else, (wires? Facia? Etc) or did the £30 fitting include the steering wheel connections etc?

Thanks


----------

